# Lake Milton weeknight tournament clubs



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Any one know of any clubs that I could get in to for weeknight tournament #bigsmallies?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

There are Thursday nighters at Berlin out of Dutch Harbor. I've caught some decent smallies at Berlin. I wish Milton had a weeknight tourney and if they do I don't know about it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Y.S.U bass club will be getting Tuesday nights on Milton started this up coming Tuesday evening starting at 5:30pm till dark. If you have any questions please contact me at 330-727-0449 chuck


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

When I get the boat back I will be there every Tuesday night. Love that lake. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's would be great. Hope you get the boat back soon


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuck, are these going to be open evening tournaments that anyone can fish, and how much $ for entry fee? Thanks


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I was looking at other tournaments and that held in the evening. I would like to make it 30 dollars per boat. That's 25 for the tournament and 5 dollar for big bass. Now I was thinking of a 15 dollar per boat membership fee. But that part is still being worked out. That would cover scales and stuff to do with the tournament and would benefit the Y.S.U bass club.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds good, let us know what you decide. I'll definitely be out for a few!


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay yes and they set to start next Tuesday. So I think that's how it will work out.


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds good thanks guys


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Which ramp will you be launching from?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

He said Point View in a PM he sent me. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

How was the first one?


----------

